# aiuto superkaramba (consiglio gestore applet kde) [RISOLTO]

## shun

scusate ragazzi, qnd avevo linux qualche anno fa usavo superkaramba come gestore applet kde

ora me l'hanno sconsigliato perchè vecchio, ma ci sono alternative valide a superkaramba? oppure riemergo il mio vecchio amico?

grazie 1000Last edited by shun on Fri Nov 16, 2007 8:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Super_Treje

Piu' che altro superkaramba e' una utility per kde che ti permette/permetteva di avere widget sul desktop tipo questo : http://linuxblog.uni-duesseldorf.de/67/sc/superkaramba-supermonitor.png

Forse se ti piacciono questi programmi conviene che aspetti kde4.0 che ne sara' pieno zeppo   :Very Happy:  .

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *shun wrote:*   

> scusate ragazzi, qnd avevo linux qualche anno fa usavo superkaramba come window manager...
> 
> ora me l'hanno sconsigliato perchè vecchio, ma ci sono alternative valide a superkaramba? oppure riemergo il mio vecchio amico?
> 
> grazie 1000

 

si ma superkaramba non è un window manager. è un gestore per le applet per il desktop di kde.

quindi se la tua domanda è usare ancora kde, direi "perché no?" 

se invece la domanda riguarda come gestire le applet sotto kde non saprei risponderti.

PS: potresti cambiare titolo del topic con qualcosa di più significativo? tipo "consiglio window manager" o "consiglio gestore applet kde"

----------

## shun

si, mi serve un gestore applet ^^

scusate la niubbezza, a volte capita  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: potresti cambiare titolo del topic con qualcosa di più significativo? tipo "consiglio window manager" o "consiglio gestore applet kde"
> 
> 

 

Mi unisco alla richiesta ...

----------

## shun

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> PS: potresti cambiare titolo del topic con qualcosa di più significativo? tipo "consiglio window manager" o "consiglio gestore applet kde"
> 
>  
> ...

 

il titolo era gia stato cambiato prima che postassi tu cmq -.-

e un consiglio potevi pure lasciarlo... fa lo stesso..

----------

## Scen

 *shun wrote:*   

> ora me l'hanno sconsigliato perchè vecchio, ma ci sono alternative valide a superkaramba?

 

Chi te l'ha sconsigliato? Spero non sia stato uno Gnomo malefico, che vorrebbe portarti sulla via del dolore?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

A me SK non risulta vecchio, c'è la versione 3.5.8 x KDE e in KDE4 la sua evoluzione sarà Plasma.

----------

## skypjack

[quote="shun"] *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il titolo era gia stato cambiato prima che postassi tu cmq -.-
> 
> 

 

Cavoli, mi hai battuto di poco, quando ho aperto la discussione non era ancora cambiato! Ti eri appostato per prendermi alle spalle? Maledetto!  :Razz: 

Il consiglio non l'ho lasciato perché non uso e non ho mai usato KDE (sono un ex Gnome-user, adesso xfce4-addicted con qualche pendenza verso E17), quindi avrei detto solo cavolate. Solo che il titolo fuorviante mi ha portato sulla discussione e non volevo capitasse ad altri ...

Bentornato a Linux, comunque!

----------

## shun

ho eseguito emerge -pv superkaramba e ho avuto questo output

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies     ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.7  USE="xinerama -arts -debug -kdeenab                           lefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/superkaramba-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.7                           )

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeutils-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.7                           )

Total: 1 package (1 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

cio vuol dire che mi blocca 2 pacchetti in apparenza identici...

come devo fare?grazie ^^

----------

## Super_Treje

Ce lo hai gia' Superkaramba installato, hai fatto come me all'inzio e cioe' : emerge kde

Superkaramba lo troverai dentro : Kde -> Accessori -> Desktop -> Superkaramba

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

@shun

@Super_Treje

fa così perchè avete installato kde monolitico e non attraverso gli split ebuilds.

----------

## Super_Treje

Si lo so', ma fin quando kde non verra' "spezzettato a sufficenza" continuero' con la versione monolitica con i pro ed i contro che comporta.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## shun

grazie 1000 ^^

risolto ^^

----------

## Onip

 *Super_Treje wrote:*   

> Si lo so', ma fin quando kde non verra' "spezzettato a sufficenza" continuero' con la versione monolitica con i pro ed i contro che comporta.

 

Liberissimo di fare come ti piace di più   :Very Happy:  . Solo non capisco cosa vuol dire 'spezzato a sufficienza', c'è un ebuild per ogni singolo programma.

Non ho scritto il mio post per farvi cambiare (chemmenefregaammè, uso Gnome...   :Cool:  ) ma solo perchè sembrava che entrmbi non capiste il motivo per cui non vi faceva emergere superkaramba.

Comunque, contento che abbiate risolto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Non ho scritto il mio post per farvi cambiare (chemmenefregaammè, uso Gnome...   )

 

si, si, dite sempre così voi gnomi...  :Laughing: 

...non ho resistito  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

lol!

maledetti gnomi che non siamo altro, ne sappiamo una più del diavolo. eh eh eh

a scanso di equivoci intendevo

```
cambiare == passare da kde monolitico a kde split ebuild
```

----------

## bandreabis

Ora superkaramba è fuori da portage e si trova solo in qualche overlay.

Ci sono valide alternative, aka un superkaramba aggiornato?  :Laughing: 

----------

